# I will buy a lens for projector Digital Projection Titan 1080p-600



## feninio (Aug 21, 2009)

Hi.
The used lens is necessary for the given projector for me.
Who can help with its acquisition write to me.
Thanks.


----------



## headcrab (Aug 21, 2009)

According to the the sites I looked at, the lens is optional. Also, it seems to be out of production.


----------



## derekleffew (Aug 21, 2009)

feninio, you might try sending a message to CB member Oldschool, Operations Manager for the website avforsale.com. See also the collaborative article Sources for Used Equipment.http://www.controlbooth.com/forums/members/feninio.html


----------



## ruinexplorer (Aug 21, 2009)

I would first contact the manufacturer to see if a lens from another projector would work (sometimes you will need a lens adapter). Secondly I would check with the distributors to find what rental houses may have those same projectors in stock. Since the projectors I use are also out of production and many of the parts can no longer be manufactured (change in environmental standards prevent it), I am doing this as well.


----------



## museav (Aug 22, 2009)

I believe the current Titan 1080p-700 is a direct replacement for the Titan 1080p-600 down to having the same manual and using the same lenses. However, there are apparently fourteen different lenses available, seven different throw ranges with both high contrast and high brightness versions for each of those. The high brightness versions would usually be used with the Titan 1080p-600 but that still leaves seven different lens models. Do you know which lens you are looking for? You probably need that information first. If you need help with identifying which particular lens you need I would start by contacting Digital Projection.

Since it appears the lenses may still be in production, is there a reason you are specifically looking for a used lens?


----------



## feninio (Aug 24, 2009)

The lens can be new or used. A question in final cost.
I will accept any lens which will work with my model of a projector. No projective distance of great value for me have.
I will try to contact dealers and rental companies.
Thanks for answers.


----------

